# What kind of stimulation very early on?



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

My pups are now 6 days old and I want to start getting them used to new smells, touch, etc. What kinds of things can I start doing with them other than holding them?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Play books on tape, epecially self help guides, to build confidence :lol: 

What are your goals for the litter, and will you be selecting any to further breed? If you don't have working homes lined up or if you are selecting for further breeding and want to examine natural drive levels, I would advise not to build them up, but other non-drive affecting imprinting can be done in the 4-6 week range. Early stimulation itself is not bad, but overdoing the suddeness or magnitude of these methods could have a lasting detrimental effect. Depending on what specifically you do, early stims might affect drives (or aversions) also, which you may or may not want. Do you already know the amount/kinds of interaction the dam will/won't have with the pups as they grow? There is in my view, two categories to these methods, but both can be rather interelated in their effects.

1. Exposure: early neurological stimulation, environmental sensory stimulation

2. Interaction: imprinting methods, social stimulation


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=13997&highlight=#13997

This helps...

Good luck.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

In addition, this site shows the "super dog" protocol with illustrations.

http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/achiever.html


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

> Play books on tape, epecially self help guides, to build confidence


 For me or the pups?  

That's for the reading material! I do plan on keeping back at least one pup and hopefully the rest will go to working type homes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the early neurological stumulation. My dog Thunder is a product of it. 
Just keep in mind what Daryl said. To much can have the opposite effect.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Just leave them alone and let mom raise them till they can walk. :lol: :lol:


----------

